# Record desktop activity into a movie



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

So we want to make a corporate DVD that includes a section about our website where we can show the cursor moving around the site clicking on things. I Googled 'record desktop activity' and a few programs came up: My Screen Recorder and ScreenVirtuoso among them. Each are only about $40. Anyone ever use these? Suggestions? Or is there another program to look at? Thanks.


----------



## funhouse69 (Mar 26, 2007)

What does the system have for a video card or do you have access to a system with video out that you can capture somehow with either a VCR, DVR Recorder or even a video camera? This would be a lot cheaper than buying software.

If that isn't an option that you can check out a lot of different applications here
http://desktop-recorder.qarchive.org/


----------



## funhouse69 (Mar 26, 2007)

I also found this one that says it is free, might be worth giving it a try.

http://www.download.com/Desktop-Activity-Recorder/3000-13633_4-10780044.html?tag=lst-4


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

I'll check those out. Thanks.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

We use this at my workplace. I have made many help videos with this. Works great and very easy to use.

http://www.techsmith.com/camtasia.asp


----------



## ashely97 (Oct 19, 2011)

Hey, Indiana. You can use Screen Recording Suite to help you, it works well on me.


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

While pointed normally at gamers this works fairly well also

http://fraps.com/


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

ashely97 said:


> Hey, Indiana. ....


For this you pulled up a 4 year old thread?


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

What's really funny is this was a built in function in Windows 3.1.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Find someone with a Mac. This feature is built into Preview. Or for a little more power, you can get the app iShowU for like $10.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

SayWhat? said:


> For this you pulled up a 4 year old thread?


Why would you want to start a new thread?


----------

